# What does a DEO get paid during IAP/BOTC?



## Bo (23 Aug 2005)

I received a call from my recruiter and he said $3,077/month. I later realized this was the base pay for a second-Lieutenant on the old pay scale (April 2003). I called back the recruiting office and spoke with my selection officer about the new pay scale. He wasn't sure and had to confirm. He then got back to me and said AFTER IAP/BOTC, my pay would be $3,530/month (that's correct according to the April 2005 pay scale). However when I asked him what my pay would be DURING IAP/BOTC, he didn't know. He thought I might get officer cadet pay which was $2400/month. I asked if he was sure about that and he then said it's maybe $3,077. I decided to leave him alone after that because we weren't getting anywhere.

I have since sent an email to DPPD at information@forces.gc.ca requesting more information.


Does anyone have the exact salary that we receive during IAP/BOTC? I haven't signed any papers yet that show my exact salary so I'm finding this kind of wierd. 

And yes I've done a search and yes I realize we don't join the military for the salary.


----------



## Lima_Oscar (24 Aug 2005)

Bo said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the exact salary that we receive during IAP/BOTC? I haven't signed any papers yet that show my exact salary so I'm finding this kind of wierd.



Yes, and your IPC and Pay category should be specified in your offer and your message.

*Edit* Also see:

CFAO 11-6 COMMISSIONING AND PROMOTION POLICY -OFFICERS -REGULAR FORCE http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/011-06_e.asp

DAOD 5002-2 Direct Entry Officer Plan â â€œ Regular Force http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5002/2_e.asp

Example: a DEO nursing Officer in accordance to CFAO 11-6: 





> Nursing Officer (except ROTP and UTPM graduates).   The officer will be commissioned in the rank of second lieutenant on successful completion of BOTC with simultaneous promotion to Lieutenant.   The effective date of commissioning and promotion will be the date of enrolment less any period of leave without pay on enrolment.


 Therefore he/she will be paid in accordance to CBI 204 as an Officer Cadet during IAP/BOTC and retroactively paid as an Lieutenant once he/she completes IAP/BOTC.


----------



## Inch (24 Aug 2005)

In the end, you'll get the same money. I was paid as an OCdt for BOTC then retro paid as a 2Lt once I finished. So I ended up making the same amount of money, it just took a few months to get it all. Back pay isn't all that bad, it's like forced savings and getting a couple grand extra on your pay check always makes you smile, at least more than it would if you got it in $200 increments.


----------



## Bo (24 Aug 2005)

Sounds good, thanks guys  ;D


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (24 Aug 2005)

Inch, I was reading your comments here and on an earlier thread, so can you confirm that I've got this right (I'm DEO Pilot)?

1.  Upon enrollment I get paid as a GSO OCdt ($2400/month)
2.  Upon completion of IAP/BOTP I get promoted to 2Lt and get paid as a GSO 2Lt AND get retroactive pay for the difference between 2Lt and OCdt pay for the time in IAP/BOTP
3.  Upon being awarded Wings, I switch to the Pilot payscales, but with no retroactive pay.
4.  I don't get Aircrew pay until I have my Wings.

The one thing I'm not sure on is being awarded Wings status: does that happen after Phase III/IV, or is it earlier (for some reason I have it in my head that it's Phase II)?  Also, as far as I can tell everyone that has 'finished' training (Phase III or IV, as the case may be) seem to be Captains (or higher): are there "automatic" promotion(s) there as well (or is it just a case of having the time in but not being able to get courses)?


----------



## Lima_Oscar (24 Aug 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> are there "automatic" promotion(s) there as well (or is it just a case of having the time in but not being able to get courses)?



I don't know specifics regarding Pilots, however, I think promotion policy and professional development applies to all trades

See DAOD 5031-8 Canadian Forces Professional Development http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/daod/5031/8_e.asp


----------



## Inch (24 Aug 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Inch, I was reading your comments here and on an earlier thread, so can you confirm that I've got this right (I'm DEO Pilot)?
> 
> 1.   Upon enrollment I get paid as a GSO OCdt ($2400/month)
> 2.   Upon completion of IAP/BOTP I get promoted to 2Lt and get paid as a GSO 2Lt AND get retroactive pay for the difference between 2Lt and OCdt pay for the time in IAP/BOTP
> ...



I was a bit of an oddity, I entered under the Community College Entry Plan, was paid as an OCTP OCdt until I finished BOTC II, then I was retropaid back to the day I finished school (9 months after enrolling) as a DEO 2Lt.

Since you're DEO and there is no DEO OCdt payscale to my knowledge, you should be paid as a DEO 2Lt while on BOTC, in the event that you're not, you'll be paid whatever the current payrate is for non-ROTP OCdts and you'll be back paid upon completion of BOTC to the day you started as a DEO 2Lt.

Now, you'll stay a 2Lt until you get your wings. You should get an incentive or two so it isn't all that bad. You get your wings after Ph3 Jet/Helo/Multi. Your promotion to Capt is based on time in and being MOC qualified (wings), it's 1 year as a 2Lt and 2 years as an Lt. If it takes more than 3 years from your date of enrollment, you'll go right to Capt (Pilot) and be retro paid for 2 years of Lt (GSO) and whatever Capt (GSO) applies too, ie you're commissioned in May and get your wings in June 3 years later, you'll get 2 years of Lt (GSO) retro pay and 1 month of Capt (GSO) retro pay.

Lt (pilot) pay does not exist anymore, so you won't get the pilot pay until you're a Capt, whether that happens when you get your wings or after you get them.

You will receive Casual Aircrew Allowance for every day that you fly while training (up to but not exceeding the rate for regular Aircrew Allowance), once you're winged, you will get the full Aircrew Allowance (currently $274 per month)

Clear as mud?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (24 Aug 2005)

Thanks for your help (both of you!) ...

Inch, I'm still a little confused because the CFRC sent me an April 2005 Pay Rates table (*.pdf) that has DEO (GSO) OCdt Pay (with 10 Incentive Pay Categories!?!) and the Pilot tables have pay categories for 2Lt, Lt, Capt, etc. (and are separate for DEO, OCTP and ROTP) ... it sounds like you are telling me that the tables are misleading and/or out-of-date: is this the case?  ???


----------



## Lima_Oscar (24 Aug 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Inch, I'm still a little confused because the CFRC sent me an April 2005 Pay Rates table (*.pdf) that has DEO (GSO) OCdt Pay (with 10 Incentive Pay Categories!?!) and the Pilot tables have pay categories for 2Lt, Lt, Capt, etc. (and are separate for DEO, OCTP and ROTP) ...



NEVER go with a pamphlet...ALWAYS go with the actual regulation: CBI 204 http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&sidecat=21&chapter=204


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (24 Aug 2005)

Lima_Oscar said:
			
		

> NEVER go with a pamphlet...ALWAYS go with the actual regulation: CBI 204 http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&sidecat=21&chapter=204



Ahhh - seen ... looks like the 2Lt/Lt Pilot tables only apply if you've been training in the system since before Sept. '98 (yikes).

Thanks again.


----------



## Inch (24 Aug 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Ahhh - seen ... looks like the 2Lt/Lt Pilot tables only apply if you've been training in the system since before Sept. '98 (yikes).
> 
> Thanks again.



Correctamundo, and if you look closer at the pay tables here, read the notes at the bottom, level C is DEO and there's no level C for OCdts since under DEO you shouldn't be paid as an OCdt, only as a 2Lt.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (24 Aug 2005)

Really my attention to detail is good ... really ... I promise ...

Thanks gentlemen.  ;D

Cheers!


----------



## zein (25 Aug 2005)

As an officer cadet u will be making a $2400. The following site will show the IPC for each particular trade. Check it out. 8)

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/other/RegularForcePay.pdf


----------



## Lima_Oscar (25 Aug 2005)

verygood said:
			
		

> As an officer cadet u will be making a $2400. The following site will show the IPC for each particular trade. Check it out. 8)
> 
> http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/other/RegularForcePay.pdf



That was the pamphlet that Tim was referring to earlier. And my point was that NEVER rely on those pamphlets! ALWAYS go with the actual regulation.


----------



## Inch (25 Aug 2005)

verygood said:
			
		

> As an officer cadet u will be making a $2400. The following site will show the IPC for each particular trade. Check it out. 8)
> 
> http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/other/RegularForcePay.pdf



If you read the pay charts you posted, you will find that there is no OCdt pay listed under the DEO entry plan which is what this whole thread was about.


----------



## Zoomie (25 Aug 2005)

Are we going around in circles or what?!?

The final poop is exactly what my fling wing friend has been saying - DEO get paid 2Lt DEO while on IAP/BOTC/Whatever - irregardless of the fact that they are OCdts.  Final, period, end of story.


----------

